# Buckeye filets I thought I had posted



## robert flynt (Dec 27, 2015)

These are the buckeye fillet.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2015)

Are those for @Kevin?



Very nice by the way!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2015)

Tony said:


> Are those for @Kevin?



Yes. Kevin a.k.a. The Reverse Psychologist . . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 27, 2015)

Beauties Robert !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 27, 2015)

Simply gorgeous work. Please feel free to post many more pictures!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

